# Hey Guys! its been another month and I need some input! please :)



## Littlelevy (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey so i've had this plant pop up in my backyard. didn't plant it on purpose, i guess i was cleaning out a shwag bag and threw some seeds out in the garden. so its about 3 months old now and it's the biggest plant i've ever seen. just wanna know what u guys think. maybe some advise on how i should get it to bud or how i should harvest it... or if its even female! Well... here are my most recent pix i took from my cell phone about 10 mins ago 

-This is it... about 3 and a half feet to 4 feet.  


-This is the stem thats growing out of some rocks... its pretty crappy soil,
no idead how it grew...


- from up high. There's no decoloration or spots or withering leaves.
at all...



-And Idk if u can see this one (phones only shooting in 2.0mp)
But it seems to me like my plant has those female pistil things growin out.
YOU TELL ME! PLEASE!



Your input is greatly appreciated! i don't have any experiance growing!
Thank you for your time and peace to all!!!


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 13, 2009)

:holysheep: yes sir, you got you a lady my friend... take care of her and she will do the same for you..... congrats:hubba:


----------



## Littlelevy (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks!! Great to know!! but how long will it take to bud? i took a pic of the top... idk if thats where it buds first but thats what i think...

-The leaves have gotten ALOT more compact up top then when it first started growin...
]http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt191/littlelevychs/top.jpg


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 13, 2009)

looks sativa to me could take anywhere from7-14 weeks just keep an eye on you trics say starting around week 6...imo


----------



## Littlelevy (Jul 14, 2009)

should i clip it or whatever?? is there no more input??


----------



## sir.stackhouse (Jul 14, 2009)

Littlelevy said:
			
		

> should i clip it or whatever?? is there no more input??


dont clip it just yet you will stunt the plant  looks like its about to flower so do put some flowering food  around the stock of the plant if you want have big buds:hubba:


----------



## Cass (Jul 14, 2009)

Definitely no need to clip it. Read up on the best nutes you can get your hands on, perhaps stab some small holes in the ground around it for air and drop your nutes around the stalk with water like Stackhouse said. It will take many weeks after budding begins until harvest, so there's plenty of info here and elsewhere to inform you on how and when to harvest. And good lawd she's a big gal. You got lucky there!


----------



## UCanDoIt (Jul 15, 2009)

I am curious...why not clip? The fact that it is in flowering stage? 
I know, I am a dumb arse!!!
It appears to me that, the fact it *is* in rocks, made it porous enough to have everything work as a hydro scenario 

Just keep the proper flowering nutes on schedule and some love into that sweetheart. Looks like a little slice of heaven right now. 

Great job Littlelevy...keep up the great job and keep us posted withupdates


----------



## 420benny (Jul 15, 2009)

If it were mine, I would bend and tie the tip down to force the side branches to grow. That plant is going to get even taller. I see no reason not to do it.


----------



## Littlelevy (Jul 17, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> If it were mine, I would bend and tie the tip down to force the side branches to grow. That plant is going to get even taller. I see no reason not to do it.


 
I cant do that... it seems too risky :-\ my plant is so tall ill hurt it!

but I bought some Miracle Grow... I've been usin it ever day but in small ammounts. I don't really know any better nutes than that. The miracle grow seems to be helping it grow a little faster... but nothing impressive.

Still no buds either... but it grows at least 2 or 3 inches a week...

Any thought on if i should cut the whole plant down when it buds, or pick it like an apple tree? :ignore:


----------



## GrimReafer (Jul 17, 2009)

Idk how miracle grow will do. But you should definitely read up on nutes. Google fox farms Grow Big and Fox Farms Tiger Bloom. They'll do your baby good.

EDIT: Once the day/night cycle swaps over to ~12 light/12 dark, it'll begin to bud. Until then just keep it healthy and encourage steady new growth. Are you looking to grow again after this? If so, read up on cloning here. And after it buds, you'll be taking the whole plant. That's the beauty of cloning, it allows you to keep growing the same strain with no change in it and it grows quicker. Skips seedling stage, straight to veg.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 17, 2009)

imo  miracle grow will be good during veg, but i would feed once a week say every 3rd watering, and use somthing organic when flowering starts jmo.
i don't know where you live but if its N/A its not going to start to flower for a month, and then you got atleast 8 weeks, so sit tight.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 17, 2009)

what i mean is check as to when your area will get 12hrs of dark and plan on 8--16 weeks after that.


----------



## Cass (Jul 17, 2009)

Miracle Grow isn't ideal for MJ because of the fact that it releases all kinds of nutes every time you water it, regardless of what the plant needs at that time. During the veg stage it needs mostly nitrogen. Once it finally starts to flower, it will need mainly phosphorus and not so much nitrogen anymore. Tiger Bloom or the equivilant will be exactly what you need at that time. Go to your local grow store, or find something online if you really want to do her justice  There is an instructional video on the main page of this site before you select forums. Watch all 7 of them and you will have an awesome guidline as to how to take care of your baby!


----------



## ramigaicinda (Jul 17, 2009)

if you refering to the liquid mg its fine. but be carful of the numbers the tomato mg is good for flower. Its only the mg soil that has slow release nutes. look for a higher middle number and lower first number when looking for flower fert.


----------



## 420benny (Jul 17, 2009)

Don't be afraid to bend the tip over. That girl can take it. You can use a wooden clothes pin. Open it up and close it around the stem about 3" from the very top. Close the pin with the cut out area where the stem is. That way, you are not squeezing the stem, just adding weight to it. Hang on, I will do it to one of mine and show you. Be right back. Okay, here you go. Pic 1 is the before pic, pic 2 is with the clothes pin bending her top. Pic 3 is the results of a month of bending the top over. See all those colas developing? They were all lower branches before I started bending her. Still wonder? :hubba: All you are doing is telling the plant that something is interfering with the main stalk from growing up. So, all the side branches think they want/ need to be the new top of the plant and they all grow up.


----------



## Littlelevy (Jul 17, 2009)

Some of the leaves on the very bottom are turning yellow or really light green... its really shady on the bottom too tho, so i killed a bunch of the plants around it.

oh and i got my tape measure out! as of today it's 53inch, or 4'5". :holysheep: 




> 7. Please post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as 3 pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them. Also we discovered that quite a number pictures hosted on other sites gets deleted after some time making the threads worthless on our forums.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 17, 2009)

Sounds like you got it together. How often are u feeding her?


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 17, 2009)

mg is great for veg, its all i use for veg, great results


----------



## Hick (Jul 18, 2009)

mg has "0" magnesium.. something mj likes/requires... "some" ppl have good luck with mg products. Many others don't. 
Your plants will have been flowering for 'weeks' prior to 12 hours of darkness is reached naturally outdoors. 
Please stop posting photobucket images on MP  
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16208 <----


----------



## Littlelevy (Jul 20, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Sounds like you got it together. How often are u feeding her?


 

Well shes growing in really compact soil with alot of rocks and what not so i water it like 2 to 3 times a day because the water takes for ever to get absorbed.

Ill feed it miracle grow like once every 4 days.


----------

